# Alpine INA-W910 bluetooth menu?



## dbrockma (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all.

Figured I would start with an easy question...

I just had an Alpine INA-W910 installed (yea, normally I do this myself but it was for the wife)

Works great, BUT there is no bluetooth! My wife has an iphone 4S and it does not even SEE the head unit. 

I am aware of the setup 'procedure' which someone should be shot for implementing, but I have the TR7 thingy that bypasses this. I am pretty sure it works because I can play a DVD while driving (just as a TEST, you understand!) 

Anyway, all the setup menus are there but the only bluetooth item is the "Bluetooth IN" which is permanently set to "ON". (can't change it, only the < arrow is active on that item, but it does not do anything)

Page 83 of the manual:
1. Press SOURCE on the unit, the SOURCE selection screen is displayed
2. Touch [image of wrench], the SETUP screen is displayed
3. Touch [>>] of the Source Setup, The Source Setup screen appears
4. Touch [>>] of BLUETOOTH Setup, the BLUETOOTH Setup screen appears.

Well, there is no BLUETOOTH Setup displayed, so I can do the sequence 1, 2, 3 then can't continue.

I did do a search before posting, but has anyone ever seen this or is it a defective unit? I'm taking it back to the shop later in the week but I like to be informed if possible. They were at a loss and called tech support and don't have an answer yet. 

All in all I like the unit, and more importantly, my wife loves it IF we can get it to work with bluetooth!

Thanks


----------



## dub599 (Sep 12, 2012)

the place you had it installed might have not properly hooked up the bluetooth unit. i have the ina-w900 and have never even had my dvd player able to work but my bluetooth worked fine before i unhooked it. try going to the main menu and pushing the small phone button on the bottom of the screen, that's what i did and then looked on my phone for active bluetooth units and the headunit popped right up, entered the normal 0000 code on the headunit and they were linked. if that doesnt work you might want to make sure the bluetooth unit was hooked up correctly, its a tricky little sucker to wire.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^^ The INA-W910 bluetooth is built in the HU! It needs to be enable under system setup.


----------



## dub599 (Sep 12, 2012)

from the ina-910 manual.

For details on the control from a BLUETOOTH compatible device, refer to the Owner’s Manual of the BLUETOOTH compatible device.
1 SetaBLUETOOTHconnectionfromaBLUETOOTH compatible device.
2 ThePINcode(“0000”)isdisplayedontheunit. 3 InputthePINcode(“0000”)inaBLUETOOTH
compatible device.
4 Ifthisunitissuccessfullyconnectedtoa BLUETOOTH compatible device, “Connected/ (Device name)” is displayed, and then the unit returns to normal mode.
• Set “Setting the Search Mode” (page 84) to Visible Mode ON to enable this unit to recognize a mobile phone. For mobile phone passkey (passcode) input operation, refer to the mobile’s Owner’s Manual. Additionally, the mobile phone can be searched directly from this unit. Refer to “Registering the BLUETOOTH Device” (page 84).
• If a BLUETOOTH compatible device is successfully connected, the next time when the ignition key of the car is turned to on, the unit will automatically connect to the previously connected device. However, the connection may fail. If the auto connection fails, try the connection manually.


----------



## dbrockma (Dec 3, 2012)

dub599,

Did that. No bluetooth is ever displayed on the device, and no 'pincode' is displayed either.

evo9, did that too. That is where the bluetooth < in menu is and can't be switched off.

If I can't get it fixed/replaced tomorrow I'll just get a refund and chalk it up to 'new techology that can't be fixed' and probably just get her a CDE-W235BT. I have one in my Camaro and the bluetooth on it actually WORKS!

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Make sure you are on a source other than bluetooth when you are trying to access the menu. I.E. have a disc playing or am-fm radio.


----------



## dbrockma (Dec 3, 2012)

kustomkaraudio said:


> Make sure you are on a source other than bluetooth when you are trying to access the menu. I.E. have a disc playing or am-fm radio.


I just went and checked. The way it is (not) working you can NEVER select bluetooth....


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

In radio mode touch source. Then touch wrench top right. Select system setup, scroll down to bluetooth in, select ON. Hit U-turn bottom left to go back to "setup select menu". Select source setup, then select Bluetooth setup. Turn on visible mode, and other features, if you need them. Proceed to pairing your phone. If this does not work reset the ina-w910 & repeat these instructions. You MUST have a black box R3 or pac tr7 connected to access these setup options. Or simply connect the brake wires per-owners manual.


----------



## dbrockma (Dec 3, 2012)

evo9 said:


> In radio mode touch source. Then touch wrench top right. Select system setup, scroll down to bluetooth in, select ON. Hit U-turn bottom left to go back to "setup select menu". Select source setup, then select Bluetooth setup. Turn on visible mode, and other features, if you need them. Proceed to pairing your phone. If this does not work reset the ina-w910 & repeat these instructions. You MUST have a black box R3 or pac tr7 connected to access these setup options. Or simply connect the brake wires per-owners manual.


Well, I am assuming that the TR7 is installed, cause I can watch video, get to the setup menu, etc without doing the foot dance.

Radio on and playing, touch source, then the wrench.
Select system setup, down to bluetooth in - it is permanently set to ON, the < button does nothing and the > button is not even lit up.

Hit U-turn, source setup, nothing about bluetooth...

The only items at this point are DVD, Radio, Pandora and USB, nothing else on this screen.

I appreciate all the help, but the bluetooth menu is just not there. I'm pretty sure that we can call this unit broken. Even if it is not broken I sure don't want to subject my wife to a unit that like this. The first time she gets a new phone, which is probably for Christmas, I'd never hear the end of it.

I'll ask for a new unit tomorrow, or for them to, as my wife said, just put the original cr*p back in.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Something is not connected/programmed right with the tr7.If it is just connected & not programmed, it will not pulse the INA-W910 correctly! Some features like video may work & others wont. If you reset the INA-W910 & you still get the same, the problem is likely the tr7. This is what I am using on my INA-W910 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPINE-AUTO...784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5895a08400


----------



## dbrockma (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, the place ordered a new unit to replace it with, should be here tomorrow. My wife is not too unhappy I did not get her unit put back in, and it does at least play the radio, CD's and the map works.

I will post back the results. Actually, I will see if we can use the 12V from the show room to 'test' it before they do all the replacing. I can do the foot thing with the 2 wires by hand, AND we can check that against the TR7.


----------



## dbrockma (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, just a quick follow up. It was the head unit. Even Alpine tech could not explain why the units bluetooth was active (I could see it on my android phone and even pair to it) but the menus were not there to get it to work.

New unit installed in 30 minutes, problem solved.

Took like 15 seconds to pair it with my wifes iPhone.


----------

